# The Miracle Babies



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello everyone, my name is Nilo.

I am two months old and I love my mum. Well, my sister Perla says she's not really our mum: she has no tail, her ears and nose are huge, she can't even climb trees!

Whatever. She was the first thing I saw when I opened my eyes, so she must be my mum.

Next, I like Nive best. He washes my face and lets me snuggle up to him when it's cold. 

I also like to see the other cats climb trees and hunt mice. All I can catch is microscopic ants, my mum says.

So my life would be perfect if it weren't for my sis, she's really horrible to me sometimes. Perla doesn't like dogs either. She spits at them, the midget.

I would like to show you some pictures and videos of us, but mum says I have to give warning because we are so sweet, so please don't eat your mobile phones, they are really bad for your tummy.


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15673450895/


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

How freaking cute!!!! And thank you for the warning, Nilo. You are incredibly sweet, not to mention extremely cute!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Awww how cute and tiny they are!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Nilo, you are Sweet and Adorable! Of course you sibling are Sweeties as well!
You couldn't ask for a better mum, than Pilar!! She will always take care of you!

Pilar, the orange and cream cat in the tree, with the ringed tail...is....a Catamundi!! 
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You are just the cutest thing! So happy you found a happy home to grow up in! Soon you, too will be one of the big kids - hunting mice and happily being a cat!


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Well it's arty Christmas Day arty and we are still here. Perla said that mum was fattening us up for Christmas. Silly girl.

Well sometimes my mum squishes me and says: Nilo, I am going to eat you up. But I think she means I'm cute.

We are not small anymore, but I can't show you pictures right now because one of my brothers killed my mum's computer dead O_O
:catsm :catsm :catsm :catsm :catsm :catsm

Merry Christmas everybody on CF!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas, thanks for the pictures!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Gorgeous photos as always, and beautiful cats!

Merry Christmas to you, 21! :xmasstree:catsm


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Merry Christmas Jetlaya and TabbCatt :cat


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

OOOO You're all so cute as little monkeys!

btw, who's the monkey?


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Kurt, and Merry Christmas 

The monkey and I haven't been formally introduced yet.

Sorry  The monkeys are a troop that live on my property. They are howler monkeys and are fairly common everywhere. I've just taken pictures of a white-faced cappuchin, very elusive and not at all seen so close to inhabited areas. I will post the pictures when I can.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! So tiny and cute! Is Nive the slightly bigger silver tabby? Beautiful kitty.

So...I got sidetracked into looking at a whole bunch of other pics. You seem to have at least one of every color and pattern! So beautiful, and the pics of them outside are stunning. Are some of those baby pics of the adults? And WHO is the little cutie who fell asleep on the ball of yarn? :luv


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Spirite.
Yes that's Nive. Good guess! I will post better pictures soon. 
I think you mean Shemsu sleeping on the ball of yarn and that was back in 2010. The other two babies in those pictures are Lio and Lince, all grown up now.
The baby pictures from July 2014 are the Post Office babies, now almost 7 months old.
I really have to write titles for the pictures:razz:
I have mainly orange tabbies, grey tabbies, tuxies... I'm trying to upload something for you... Coming up hopefully in the next few days:razz:


----------

